# Yellow River 21 Apr 2012: Few bites, but quality



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

My boy and I fished Yellow this morning from sunrise until around 1030am. The weather was perfect, but the rain eventually started coming in. We caught 6 (7 bites) before heading in. 5 of the 6 were 14 inches and over. We fished the flats/pockets right off main Yellow River. Got 2 on paca craws, 1 on a jig, 1 on a lizard, and 2 on Biffle Bugs. Water temps were steady at 71. All the bass were really fat, 3 were 2lbs and over. Not a bad 4 hrs of fishing.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job guys! The pictures are priceless. You should submit them to one of the fishing magazines.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Is it just me or is the bass in the 3rd pic a Shoal?
Very nice catch either way.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

drifterfisher said:


> Is it just me or is the bass in the 3rd pic a Shoal?
> Very nice catch either way.


I thought it was a spot, it was the toughest fight of the day


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Great post, always good to see the little ones out there. It's a day he will be talking about when he gets older.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

auguy7777 said:


> I thought it was a spot, it was the toughest fight of the day


 hard to tell but looks like it. Great pics. Thanks for posting:thumbsup:


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

That's a good day on the river. Your son will know that river better than me when he is a teenager. Great pics, thank you for the report.


----------

